# New Car 2011



## browtal (23 Jan 2011)

Am planning to buy new car.  Currently have passat 1600, the road tax is high. Any suggestions for slightly smaller with less emissions and lower tax.
Interested in : Honda, Renault, Toyota or others
Any advice welcome  Browtal


----------



## thombom (24 Jan 2011)

Hi 
  Tax on cars at the moment is a lot cheaper than what it use to be and its great.I had a o4 focus and the insurance was about €300 for the year and now I have a 09 focus and the insurance is only €104 a year its a 1.4 engine.Don't think its cost much more for a 1.6 engine.

If your going to look at buying a focus, Ford are bringing out a new modle of the focus in april, If you dont mind driving the latest model you can get a good deal on one because the ford dealers will be looking to get rid of there stock to make room for the new model.


----------



## roytheboyo (24 Jan 2011)

Hard to look past new passat, tax band A, €104 tax,, approx 4.5l/100km.
As you mentioned you were looking for something smaller, peugeot 308, very efficient car, if i was going slightly bigger/higher i would look at skoda yeti.


----------



## Mpsox (24 Jan 2011)

roytheboyo said:


> Hard to look past new passat, tax band A, €104 tax,, approx 4.5l/100km.
> As you mentioned you were looking for something smaller, peugeot 308, very efficient car, if i was going slightly bigger/higher i would look at skoda yeti.


 
Skoda Yeti got great reviews on top gear last night but don't know what it's like for fuel efficiency

Peugot 308 diesal is a great little car, very fuel efficient and easy to drive. However without knowing the distances you drive, if it is for work or family etc, it's hard to give better advice


----------



## fraggle (24 Jan 2011)

Don't change your car, and use the money saved to put towards your French property?


----------



## dahamsta (24 Jan 2011)

Or buy second-hand and avoid the moron tax.


----------



## browtal (28 Jan 2011)

The driving distances are very small, current car has 30,000 in 5 years. Thanks for advice. Browtal


----------



## Conclo (28 Jan 2011)

Browtal, I was in Ford Dealer today and the Focus are flying out the door.....we are also looking to change car, so definitely think they are trying to make room for new stock as everything was very competitively priced AND it was the only car dealer that we were in all week that was BUSY!!!
We spotted a 2007 Ford Focus and its driving well, (it's for me doing the school run and the usual run arounds with a trip to Dublin now and then....)....I've googled them and they have good NCAP rating etc but looking for some "real people" advice or opinions...also hope to test drive a Kia Ceed tomorrow...opinions welcome please


----------



## fraggle (28 Jan 2011)

You have to remember that the amount of road tax you will save on a car is insignificant when compared with the amount you are going to spend going up 5 years.

Irish people have a fixation on road tax. 
A 1.6 engine is not a big engine. In most countries in the world 1.6 is small, in fact I regularly meet people who don't know what engine they have in their car as it simply isn't a consideration.

I have come across people who will be looking at 1.4 engined cars and will not look at 1.6 enginged cars as they are "too expensive to run", and yet they will be spending thousands on changing the car!

Saving 300-400/year in road tax is an insignificant saving compared to the approx 10-20,000 you will be spending to trade up.

If money is a motivating factor then your best bet is to not spend money changing the car at all.


----------



## Conclo (28 Jan 2011)

Fraggle...husband and I came to same conclusion after car browsing all week.....can get 2007 focus for 8400 and tax is 445 pa...or 2008 focus for 10,950 with road tax 156 pa.....and very little difference in miles on clock maybe 20,000 miles....ergo we think 2007 may be for us...


----------



## bacchus (28 Jan 2011)

browtal said:


> Currently have passat 1600, the road tax is high.


That's a cheap car to tax, it is your contribution to the recovery of the economy of this state.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (29 Jan 2011)

Go on .... I'll bite 

what is this 6.3l car?


----------



## dahamsta (29 Jan 2011)

6.3l with non-classic tax is most likely to be an AMG Merc.


----------



## browtal (29 Jan 2011)

Just feel like a change,
reliability, performance-  environmently aware, resale value, probably change 3 years, booth large enough for golf woods, very few long journeys.  Have always had new company cars -but not anymore?  Have had Honda's in the past liked them, also renaults.
Spend about €22,000 plus trade in.
What are the advantages of second hand apart from price. Many thanks Browtal.


----------



## rescue16 (30 Jan 2011)

*Honda*

I have a honda civic 1.8 i v-tec ses 4 door saloon its a 08 reg now the tax is 447pa but 20 euro does it for a week now i do alot of driving around town and as we all know thats when you burn most fuel look it up you will be impressed very like the accord . Have a nice time hunting !!


----------



## PaddyBloggit (31 Jan 2011)

browtal said:


> Just feel like a change,
> reliability, performance-  environmently aware, resale value, probably change 3 years, booth large enough for golf woods, very few long journeys.  Have always had new company cars -but not anymore?  Have had Honda's in the past liked them, also renaults.
> Spend about €22,000 plus trade in.
> What are the advantages of second hand apart from price. Many thanks Browtal.





May I ask a question (feel free not to answer)?

In this thread:

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=147915

you enquire about defaulting on a mortgage yet you are looking to spend €22k on a car.

How do you reconcile the two?


Re. the car .... what's the trade in value of the Passat?


----------



## levelpar (1 Feb 2011)

I had a Ford Focus saloon and it had no problem taking all my golf gear including a large golf glider trolley. 

With what you have to spend plus trade in you could get a top of the range Focus . You could even fit your granny in the boot if she was doing caddy for you.


----------



## browtal (1 Feb 2011)

Hi Paddybloggit, 
you have got the wrong picture. I have no recollection of thinking of defaulting on a mortgage - difficult since I don't posess a mortgage.  Sometimes we ask for advice for other people?? 
The trade in value of 05 Passat is about €7500 I gather. Are you interested? Browtal


----------



## PaddyBloggit (1 Feb 2011)

browtal said:


> Hi Paddybloggit,
> you have got the wrong picture. I have no recollection of thinking of defaulting on a mortgage - difficult since I don't posess a mortgage. Have another look at aam.



I did ... and you asked about defaulting on a mortgage here:

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=147915

_"*If I default on a mortgage* in France, on a holiday property, am I still liable in Ireland for the balance still due.
Currently I have paid about €40,000.  It was meant to be a holiday type  property, an agency would let it for 10 years. This had not materialised  and there is no return as the agency has left the property. Another  agency did take it over and l had some lettings for part of the season  but again they have left.
I am anxious to just get out of the deal and leave the property. How  would I be fixed legally here, would the remaining debt follow me. The  loan is with a French bank.
The challet is  Parentis  near Bearritz - anybody else in this situation.  Anybody out there willing to take over this problem?
Browtal"_


Your post didn't indicate that you were looking for advice for a third party. People can only work with the information given. My question was based on the fact that you said you were thinking of defaulting on a mortgage.

From that I was just curious about how somebody thinking of defaulting on their debts could head off and spend €22k buying a new car.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (1 Feb 2011)

browtal said:


> The trade in value of 05 Passat is about €7500 I gather.



I was just trying to get a rough idea of what range you were looking at.

You're looking at a €29k car ... easier to see what's available at that range.

The *Ford Modeo 2.0TDI* comes in at €26k ....  might be worth a test drive.

[broken link removed]

The *Volvo S40* comes in at €28k ..... 

[broken link removed]


Smaller .... Ford Focus/Volvo C30


----------



## browtal (2 Feb 2011)

PaddyBloggit, 
Next time would you like me to be more specific.  
In my daily routine and work, I meet many people looking for all types of information. I am happy to help and always curious to earn. 

 Most aam contributors would not be the least interested in who wants the information. Many of the questions on the site are useful to more than the person asking the question.  
I enjoy reading all types of subjects including yours. I am surprised that some people keep track of the aam contributors. Yours browtal


----------



## PaddyBloggit (2 Feb 2011)

I wasn't tracking you .... *Fraggle* up at post number 5 said:

_"Don't change your car, and use the money saved to put towards your French property?"_

I looked at your profile and saw the thread he was referring to. I had actually contributed to it but I had forgotten about it!

I was poster number 8 there.

I was just curious as to why somebody would renege on a debt on one hand while buying an expensive car on the other hand.

Your reply above categorically said:

"you have got the wrong picture. I have no recollection of thinking of  defaulting on a mortgage - difficult since I don't posess a mortgage.  Have another look at aam."

so I did and discovered (again) that you had said you had a mortgage and that you were wondering about the consequences of default.

I only asked a question based on the info you provided on AAM .... I even asked you to ignore the question if you didn't want to answer it.

How was I to know that you had provided inaccurate/false information?

_"Next time would you like me to be more specific."_ .... about what?

Be as specific as you like .... I asked a question based on the specific information you provided ... that being that you had a mortgage you were thinking of defaulting on and that you are also thinking of buying a new car.

I took your other post at face value as I do this one. I have even attempted to offer new car alternatives to you.

There's no need to shoot the messenger for what you have posted on AAM.

Any contributions I make to AAM are based on trust ... I trust that the request for information and help is genuine and I would hope that my contributions are accepted with the same sentiment.

Paddy


----------



## fraggle (2 Feb 2011)

Don't worry Browtal. I am not stalking you. I just happened to read your other post and this one at more or less the same time.


----------



## browtal (3 Feb 2011)

Fellow AAM contributors sorry if I was sharp with you. 
 I have a very curious nature and digest an amount of information daily so was curious that somebody would hve time to look back.
Keep up the good work.  Unless the incoming government take more of my income I have provided well for my retirement, including transport.
It would be good if the incoming government ministers and td's income was related to the minimum wage. 
Yesterday I did a presentation to a group of Older People.  It was sad to see the insecurity that they are experiencing with the recent cuts. They fear for their medical cards or limitation of benefits on such.
Many who have only the State Pension are in fear that during the year they will suffer cuts.  VHI is not a luxury for many - the recent increase in public beds contributed largely to their increase.
They have suffered the loss of the Christmas Bonus - on a small income this could be your Christmas, First Communion and other occasion only Allocation for grandchildren and relatives.  It could also be your budget for shoes and warm clothing. 
So sad 'when Is a daily newspaper a luxury', many cannot afford it any longer?
If I was retired and could not keep in touch - through lack of the daily paper I would consider myself in poverty. Browtal


----------



## suzie (3 Feb 2011)

On the car purchase, you should review/ask over on the boards motor forum too. very helpful.

S.


----------



## maureen (3 Feb 2011)

Good work Paddybloggit!


----------

